# My Friday afternoon venison smoke. First time using my AMNPS.



## okieleo (Jun 28, 2013)

FIrst off I want to throw a shout out to DaveOmak for his slanted foil roof for the AMNPS using a hanger for support. It was easy and works very well and another shout out to Todd from Amazen Products. Love his generator and his customer service so if you havent gone out and bought one of his products you should....













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013






Now to the Q view I placed the venison in the smoker about 1030 am central time. I have it set at 250 and using my new maverick ET-732 I am monitoring the smoker and meat. I sat the meat in the fridge overnight in an italian dressing marinade and then this morning got up and dried it off. I applied a simple rub using garlic, onion, salt, and pepper. I am using A-MAZE-N maple pellets with a small accent of some pecan little by little throughout the smoke. 

Here is the before picture. I will take some more and let yall know how it turns out. 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good so far. I have to agree on the AMNPS. If you don't have one you should!








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## okieleo (Jun 28, 2013)

About two hours in













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013


----------



## okieleo (Jun 28, 2013)

A small piece was done so I had to pull it off and verify it was good.Thumbs Up













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013






IT of 145 deg


----------



## okieleo (Jun 28, 2013)

image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013





Finished product. IT of 145-147. I pulled and foiled at 135. 













image.jpg



__ okieleo
__ Jun 28, 2013






I will serve for dinner with mashed taters and asparagus. Hope the wife likes it. I am telling her its beef so she will eat it. Lol. After she's finished telling me how good it is then I will let her know its venison.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great. Years ago I wasn't allowed to tell my sisters when i got a deer. Now se ask for deer years later after she found out what she had been eating.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great, Leo...Nicely done!

Red


----------



## okieleo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I always have to lie to her and my parents when I cook venison and other game meats. My wife, when she finds out the truth shes fine with it and understands, but my parents almost seem mad sometimes. Needless to say I dont cook anything besides beef and chicken when my parents come into town. I think they are missing out on some tasty treats. I definitely like the pellet smoker but I need some practice with it. At one point during the smoke my ET 732 spiked and the temp gauge read 300 deg. I went outside and my smoker gauge said the same thing. I opened up the smoker to check and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. I adjusted the temp on the outside from 275 to 250 and everything else went fine for the rest of the smoke. No idea what happened.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great Leo.  I've tried passing off venison as beef with my wife...it didn't work!

Hope your luck was better than mine.

Nicely done and nice q-view!

Bill


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm praying i get another deer this year, on my annual bow hunt up in Michigan. I really want to try venison in my smoker too. And i don't care if the wife and kids wont eat it. More for me![emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> I'm praying i get another deer this year, on my annual bow hunt up in Michigan. I really want to try venison in my smoker too. And i don't care if the wife and kids wont eat it. More for me![emoji]128519[/emoji]


When i Get a deer. The wife starts getting out the cutting boards. Then while we are boneing it. She will reach and grab the piece  have half boned. She would rather have a cow. But she won't run from a deer.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

